# hornady superformance



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

I just bought a box of 165gr 300 win mag gmx superformance and shot them for the first time yesterday. the first shot blew the primer out of the case, the second showed powder burns around the primer, and the third was the same as the first. what is causing this is it a bad box of shells. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, every rifle is different, what is a hot load in one rifle isn't in another. That being said, I have never had that sort of experience of factory ammo, although I rarely shoot factory ammo. Definately sounds like excessive pressure signs.

I would contact hornady and see what they say.

By the way, what type of rifle is it?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The guys over at SH have been talking about some of the superformance match stuff and they've been saying they have excessive pressures and primers popping out also. Take a read through.

http://www.snipershide.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1669162&page=1

xdeano


----------

